# 1x 4 month old female syrian hamster - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 4 months
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted.
Will the group be split: No.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Other: Not too sure about being picked up and is quite fast, but as you can see by the photo she will allow you to hold her for a bit. Would be better with someone who has had hamsters before and can help her gain trust in people.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Is there something wring with her eye or is it just the light?

She is scrummy...the spit of my Charlie (RIP) xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Is there something wring with her eye or is it just the light?
> 
> She is scrummy...the spit of my Charlie (RIP) xx


One is red and one is black hun, the flash is bouncing off the red one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> One is red and one is black hun, the flash is bouncing off the red one


Well she is so scrumptious....I am having urges!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

One eye is red the other is black. She is healthy.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This hamster is now in a new home


----------

